# Can someone help me?



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

I plan on getting my girls a bigger cage in September. The cage calculator keeps saying these cages aren't big enough for the rats. I'm trying to figure out what cage is best for three or more females but I always have trouble with the calculator. So I was hoping if I put down the dimensions, someone can tell me how many rats it can hold. Thanks in advance

Deluxe My First Home Large for Exotics-30"L x 18"W x 30"H
Deluxe My First Home, Multi-Floor-30"L x 18"W x 29"H
My First Home, 2' x 2', 3-Level-24"W x 24"L x 27"H
My First Home, 2' x 2', Multi-Floor-24"L x 24"W x 37"H


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

make sure that you are in inches or centimeters (It will specify).


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Deluxe My First Home Large for Exotics-30"L x 18"W x 30"H: 4 rats
Deluxe My First Home, Multi-Floor-30"L x 18"W x 29"H: 4 rats
My First Home, 2' x 2', 3-Level-24"W x 24"L x 27"H: 4 rats
My First Home, 2' x 2', Multi-Floor-24"L x 24"W x 37"H: 6 rats


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks SteakBreakfast. The Depth part of the calculator always messes me up. The females are starting to get bigger and they need a lot more room. I'm going back to school soon so I wanted to get them a bigger cage with more toys to keep them occupied while I am gone.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

- delete please -


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the first cage for my two girls and they love it. I made it into a five-story though by building levels. If you add more, larger levels all of those cages will work fine. This is what mine looks like:


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

That cage looks cool. I Plan on getting one or more female rats after my birthday so that's another reason why I need a bigger cage. So how many rats do you have in that cage?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

So how many rats will you be having in the cage altogether?


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I have two females in the cage. I second Stace87's question.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

There will be four rats in the cage.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You've decided on just getting one more rat then? . As you said one or more before.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of getting two but I think one female is enough for now after thinking.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe you should get this cage, incase you change your mind and get two  and if you don't, they will love the extra space!

My First Home, 2' x 2', Multi-Floor-24"L x 24"W x 37"H: 6 rats


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I would recommend not getting one of those cages. I had a Superpet FerreTrail cage, and I HAD to replace it. The levels were probably the worst part... they have these little pee traps along the sides, so you have to clean them on a daily basis. And they get chewed up VERY quickly... I had the cage for less than 9 months and I had to throw away both levels because my 5 girls chewed them so badly.

Even though you might end up spending a little more on a better cage, it's still worth it- after all, you don't want to be stuck looking for another cage in less than a year!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have all of my rats in the Super Pet cages. They are pretty good with chewing. I do hate the pee traps. I want to get a Martins cage but since I am only 14 I can't order one online. I'm not really a huge fan of super pet cages. I rather have a FN, FF, or a martins. Is a Feisty Ferret cage ok for rats? I've seen them at local pet stores and I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got a FF and my girls LOVE it! The bar spacing wasn't an issue with this cage, so I didn't have to cover it with hardwire cloth like my last one.

I've heard that assembly was difficult from some people, but it took me less than an hour to put it together.

The doors are really big, too. I can fit my shoulders through the doors, which makes cleaning REALLY easy. And there's a small door on the top of the cage, too... which I love. I hate using the big doors to let them out... it feels really unsafe when I'm trying to close it and they're all trying to get out.

So yeah... I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

madeittothemoon said:


> I can fit my shoulders through the doors, which makes cleaning REALLY easy.


For some reason I got a kick out of that first part. Heh. Good to hear you like the cage though!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

SamAnthrax said:


> madeittothemoon said:
> 
> 
> > I can fit my shoulders through the doors, which makes cleaning REALLY easy.
> ...


Haha, too bad my cage couldn't hold my weight... otherwise I could totally chill in there with the girls :lol:


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for giving me info on it. I guess I'll get the Feisty Ferret cage. So how many does it hold? Can you separate the two levels ? That's good that you don't have modify it. I would be terrible at doing that and would probably hurt my hands with the wire a lot since I am very clumsy.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

The rat cage calculator says that you can hold up to 9 rats... I have 5 in there, and they have plenty of room. I've heard that there is supposed to be a door between the bottom and the top halves of the cage, but I never saw mine (I got it off of Craigslist, so that explains all of it).

What I love about the setup is that everything screws into place. With the old superpet cage that I had, everything had to be snapped into place, which was really painful to do.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah I hate the snap on levels. I just cleaned my super pet cage...it wasn't easy at all. I wanted to know about the separating levels because I was going to put the boys on the bottom and girls on the top. If I couldn't, I was just going to put the females in there. They explore the cage the most and the boys already have their big cage. I just had to take all of my levels out of the cage. Putting them back in took forever because I couldn't get it even. I usually don't take them out when I wash the cage outside but they really got the cage dirty this week.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, the shelf levels in the FF are snap-on... but they're a lot sturdier than the SuperPet ones.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah I won't mind the FF snap on levels because the cage has bigger doors. I've lately noticed that the boys levels are bending down a bit. The super pet levels frustrate me all the time. I really hope I can get the FF cage. It sounds really good. So is the pan on the FF cage deep enough to put bedding in?

Edit: I'm ordering the cage from dr.foster & smith before their sale is over. It's $118 right now. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

My mom is ordering me the cage on Friday. I'm so exited! I'm only house three females on the bottom and three males on the top. I decided not to get another rat. One of my males passed away so I think it would be best to keep six for now. Getting another rat so soon makes me feel like I am replacing Harley. It's been almost five days and I'm still not over it.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Its extremly hard to get over the death of a rat , especially if its very unexpected.

I love getting anything new for my rats , cages , toys , hammocks , litter even some times even food i get happy about buying a making , however i spent over 3 hours making a home made tube and the next day they had ruined most of it .. needless to say i was most annoyed but ya got to love the little fuzz butts lol
Jess x


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

The cage is for my birthday. I'm also getting them new hammocks. I get so excited when I buy them stuff because I love watching them check it out. I always have to make sure they have their cheerios. That's the one cereal they need to have. When they here me grab some they hang on the cage bars looking at me. I understand with the hammocks. I gave my females a nice new hammock and when I woke up it was gone, The only thing left attached to the cage was the strings. Only my girls destroy their hammocks. The boys just like making new holes. Last week I found a DVD in the girls cage. They pulled it through. I still love them though. I thought it was funny.


----------

